# skunks smell



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rio almost made it to his first birthday (sept 24) w/o getting hit by a skunk - which is pretty amazing considering that we live amongst so many. 

Nonetheless, he got sprayed tonight and it really sucks. After a quick internet polling of best remedies we opted for the peroxide and baking soda cocktail-which honestly scared me a bit. Not sure if it worked b/c the house stinks and my nostrils are toast.

I hope this doesn't happen again ... It really sucks b/c it's 1:30am


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

try the this soap it works for skunk ,poision ivy and some other things it is called [ Tecnu ]


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

The peroxide concoction works - hardly a trace of skunk this morning on him - I'm impressed


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Are Skunks a protected animal in USA/Canada?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

no not protected niether are muskrats.
glad to hear that it worked for you the skunk is a pretty nasty fella


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

You are right-they aren't protected-however, I understand there are trapping / relocation restrictions here in the Great White North - I don't believe they can be relocated beyond 2 kms from where they were trapped.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

who,s tellin. skunks are nasty.I smell them outside my house all the time.It is not an if for me but when the boys find one in the yard.


----------

